# Numéro de série dans l'application "Localiser"



## MacJim (24 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Savez-vous s'il est possible de récupérer le numéro de série d'un iPad au sein de "Localiser mon iPhone" ? 

Mon problème : je n'ai pas noté ce numéro de série et je n'ai jamais fait de sauvegarde de cet iPad dans iTunes où j'aurais pu récupérer le numéro de série. J'ai effacé l'iPad donc je ne peux plus le localiser mais il apparaît encore dans "Localiser mon iPhone" 

Bonne fin de journée,


----------



## gmaa (24 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur l'ipad : Réglages ; Général ; Numéro de série

Mais ta question est peut-être à partir d'un iChose.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (24 Juillet 2014)

Si il est toujours lié à ID apple tu pourras le trouver ici:
 supportprofile.apple.com


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur l'ipad : Réglages ; Général ; Numéro de série
> 
> Mais ta question est peut-être à partir d'un iChose.


+1

sans oublier tout bêtement... l'appareil physique 
(c'est gravé au dos)

et  boite ou facture


----------



## MacJim (25 Juillet 2014)

En fait, je n'ai plus l'iPad. Je cherchais le numéro de série pour le dépôt d'une plainte. 

@LukeSkywalker Merci, j'ai pu retrouver le numéro de série grâce à cette adresse.


----------

